# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة ومستجدات الحياة >  ** رائحة رمضان ..

## ابو مؤمن

[frame="13 98"]* 
** رائحة رمضان ..
*
* 
** 

**رائحة رمضان** 
*

*قال تعالى
" يا أيها الذين  آمنوا كتب عليكم الصيام
كما كُتِبَ عَلَى الذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ  لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ "
 البقرة - 183* *

انه يقترب نعم يقترب
ما أجمله ما أجمله ..
 أشعر به
 أكاد أشم رائحته
 أكاد أسمع الآن صوته
 كم أحب أن أرى حنين السماء وقت الغروب اليه
 وكم أحب تلك اللحظات قبل السحور
 وكم أحب فرحتي بفطوري .. وكم أحن اليك قرآني
 الله ... الله
 ترى ما الذى يرحل من خلالنا ويتركنا طوال الشهر؟
 ويعود لينحشر في صدورنا بعد رحيله عنا
وهو يتألم ونحن مشغولون بفرحة العيد
فلا نرى نظرة الألم في عينيه
 لابد أنه يعلم أننا نعود لما كنا عليه قبل أن يأتي الينا
 لابد أنه يتعجب لماذا أشتقنا اذن اليه !
 رمضان
 
**رائحة رمضان
**كم أشتاق إليها ..
كبرنا ومرت الأيام
وعرفنا أن هناك وجه آخر لرمضان
غير تلك الحلاوة وتلك الرائحة وهذا الجو الجميل
وجه آخر خجول وطيب
لا يستطيع أن ينظر إلينا لأنه حيي
وجه جميل الملامح
وجه كريم عفيف يسرع إلينا ويمد يديه 
ويحاول أن يعطينا عطية ونحن لا نلتفت
يقبع في سكون ويظلل علينا وينتظر
أن ننتبه لجماله ونحن لا ننظر إلا للزينة
كم أنت جميل يا رمضان
أنظرتم إليه من قبل يا أحبتي في الله
أم نظرتم فقط لما أحببتم أن ترونه منه ؟
لابد أن نرى هذا الوجه البريء الجميل الطيب
وننظر إليه ونحن نستشعر الرائحة الحلوة
والجو الجميل فلا عيب أن نفرح برمضان
وللأسف هناك من لا يرى رمضان
إلا في ثوب روش طحن
بين خيمة رمضانية بها من الموسيقى والرقص
والهلس والشيشة والدخان ما يكفي لخلق ضباب
كثيف حتى لا نرى الوجه الجميل
روشنه طحن ومسلسلات جامده جدا
بها فنانات ترقص أحيانا للأسف
وتهز ما هنا وما هناك لتسعدك في رمضان!!!
وربما أفلام بها قبلات وأحضان 
وأفعال يغضب لها الله عزّ وجل!
ما أتعسك إن نظرت إليها
وبرامج تلتهم الوقت التهاما 
بين مسابقات بين الفنانين والفنانات ...
ولقاءات ومقالب وفكاهات
وكأننا صرنا كالتائهين لا نجد شيئا يشغلنا
 فأتوا لنا بما يلهينا لنجلس
( افواهنا فاتحة وآذاننا صاغية )
يا خسارة ..

*  
*
قلوبنا
لا زالت تطير و لا زالت تحلق
ترفرف كالفراش حول بصيص من النور
ظمآنة هي وطال جفاف حلقها 
ولابد من شيء يرطب حلقها 
لتصدح بالدعاء وكأنها تؤذن
نعم تؤذن فقد حان وقت الصلاة
وأي صلاة
لابد أن نتوقف لنصليها كما يحبها ربنا
ولابد أن نسقي قلوبنا لتتمكن من الصراخ 
واطلاق أنين التوبة ..
ولتتمكن من الرفرفة من جديد 
ولكن ليس قبل أن تضيء بذاتها ..

** 

شد حيلك
لن أبكي على ما مر
ولن أحصي الدقائق والثواني
لكنني سأشمر وأحاول عبور النهر
 لعلى أصل لشط آخر وبداية جديده
لن أستطيع جمع ما سقط مني من ثمار غاليه
 فقد خسرتها تماما
نعم خسرت كل لحظة مرت في تفاهة ولهو
وخسرت كل لحظة أمضيتها في غيبة وثرثرة
وخسرت على يوم نمت فيه طويلا .. وضحكت فيه كثيرا
هرب مني عمرى 
وأنفلتت الحسنات من بين أصابعي كالماء
يا للخسارة
يا للخساره
لكنني لا زلت أعبر وها أنا وسط النهر
 أتطلع للجهة الأخرى حيث الأمان نعم الأمان
لابد أن أفر اليه لابد أن أفر لربي لابد أن أتوب
سأصلي نعم سأصلي باذن الله بقلبي وعقلي
سأحاول فهي معركة ولابد أن يبارزني عدوي
ربما سأسهو وربما سيفتر قلبي
 لكنني سأظل باذن الله أحاول وأحاول ولن أيأس
ترى هل أمضي وحدي أم أشد بيد تؤنسني ؟

*

يتبع[/frame]

----------


## ابو مؤمن

[frame="13 98"]


* معراج القلوب*
*إنه رمضان ..*
*لا زلت يا فؤادي ضعيفا ...*
* لا ترفرف كما كنت ترفرف*
*حاول أن تسبح*
*حاول أن تبتسم فها هو رمضان يقترب*
*ولنعرج بجناحنا هناك ونترك النهر للحظات*
*  ونسبح في فيض الرحمة* 
* وسأسقيك من زاد القلوب هناك*
*انها فرصة يا فؤادي*
*انه البلسم وها هو الدواء*
*هيا الى معراج القلوب لنبدأ من جديد*
*هيا لنقوى على الطيران والتحليق*
*هيا لتنير يا فؤادي من جديد*
*هيا ... هيا*
*لنفر الى الله*
* 
*  
*
رمضان
**انه يقترب نعم يقترب
ما أجمله ما أجمله ..
 أشعر به
 أكاد أشم رائحته
 أكاد أسمع الآن صوته**

فهو الضيف الذى نشتاق اليه
 حتى يأتينا وان أتى أتانا بخير
 لكننا تركناه يرحل دون وداع يليق به 
وربما أضعنا ما غرسه في قلوبنا من خير
ليتنا أنتبهنا لغراسه ورعيناه ليكبر فينا
ليتنا فعلنا
ليتنا ..

** 

فرصة
هذه المرّة لابد أن نحسن استقباله
ونحسن جواره
لابد أن نقتبس من نوره
لابد أن نعلم جيدا أين يغرس زرعه
 ولابد هذه المرة أن نقف طويلا لنودعه
 لنصافحه ونشد على كفه الحنون
 ليبتسم  ولو مرة واحدة وهو مسافر
 ليدور طوال العام وربما يعود ولا يجدنا

*

يتبع                            	[/frame]

----------


## ابو مؤمن

[frame="13 98"]
*
انه معراج القلوب
ومنه الزاد فلنحمل زادنا 
ويكفينا ما مضى ويكفينا ما سقط منا
ولنجمع كفوفنا ونقبض على ديننا 
فها هو الوقت قد أقترب
وربما نسافر قريبا ولا نلقاه مرة أخرى
هيــا
هيــا
الى
معراج القلوب

**

كن سريعا
سينطلق رمضان كالقطار 
وسيسير بأقصى سرعة على القضبان
حاول أن تلحق به
فربما لن يقف مرة أخرى بعد هذا العام
وربما تسافر أنت على متن قطار آخر الى ..
الى هناك ..
هيا لنركض هيا ... أكثر
أسرع أسرع
أترك حقيبتك وملابسك 
وكتبك ونظارتك وأطلق قدميك
فلن تحتاج الى هذا الزاد
بل زاد من نوع آخر
فهيا لنركض معا

خفف حمولتك
مالك ثقيل الخطوات
أكبلتك الذنوب ؟
أم هي الأحمال على ظهرك
خفف من هذا الجبل
هيا أنفض يديك
سبح وأستغفر على أناملك
وتذكر قول الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم
" من قال سبحان الله وبحمده في يوم 
مائة مرة حطت خطاياه وإن كانت مثل زبد البحر "

** 

أكثر من ذكر الله
هيـــا
هيـــا
الآن أنت أسرع
أترى كيف أنطلقت قدماك
لأنك أصبحت أخف حملا
لا تترك ذكر الله طوال الشهر .. 
وحتى بعده ..
لعلك تلحق بالقطار
إننا لن نشعر بالسعادة 
حتى لو ملكنا الدنيا كلها ..
لأن السعادة في الأنس به
وراحة القلوب في مناجاته
فالأنس لا يكون إلا بمن نحبه سبحانه وتعالى
اللهم أجعلنا في معيتك ... وقربنا إليك ...
وحببنا إليك .. وأجعلنا في زمرة حبيبك
محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
هيا لنكون في معيته
ولنأنس بذكره ..

**
نـــــدم
هل أنت راض عن رمضان الماضى ؟؟
لماذا لا تبكي على ما فعلته في السنة الماضية ؟
لماذا نمت كثيرا
ولم لم تختم القرآن مرتين؟
هل كنت كسولا
ألم تراهم وقد سبقوك
ألم تتمنى أن تكون مثل هذا الشاب
 الذى كان طوال الليل ساجدا
وطوال النهار قارئا للقرآن
حتى اطعام الفقراء لم يفرط فيه
وحتى حب المساكين فاز به
أما بر أبويه فهو أول البارين
أين أنت
وكيف كنت
الآن لابد أن تندم ..
ولتلحق بالقطار هذا العام 
قبل أن يأتي وقت لا ينفع فيه الندم

** 

أطعم الطعام
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 {  يا أيها الناس أفشوا السلام، وأطعموا الطعام، وصلوا الأرحام، وصلوا بالليل  والناس نيام، تدخلوا الجنة بسلام }

هيا أسرع وأحمل بعضا من نعم الله عليك
لا تخجل وأيضا لا تبخل
حتى التمرة واللقمة وشربة الماء
شاركهم فيها
أطعمهم قبل أن يبتل لسانك
وأنظر الى وجوههم وأنت تطعمهم 
ولا تنسى أن تحفظ تلك الملامح
وراقب فرحة الصائم وهو يفطر
فهى بسمة ولمسة ونسمة 
ربما تخفف عنك وتفرحك يوم لقاء الله
لا تشبع وهم جائعون
ولا تنم وهم من ألم الجوع يعتصرون

انه زاد لابد منه لهم قبل أن يكون لنا
فلتعده قبل أن يفوتك القطار
وتذكروا
رمضان شهر عباده 
مش روش طحن ..

 منقول بتصرف ..
* [/frame]

----------

